# Feline Pine?



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

I didn't know where else to post this so I figured this might be the place to put it. I was wanting to see if I could litter train my hedgehog and was thinking about what litter to use. I have cats already and they use Feline Pine. I had read that hedgehogs can't have cluming clay litter and so I thought maybe this stuff would be good to try since it is little bark pieces. when it gets wet it does fall apart from its standard shape but that is with a lot of loquid which I don't a hedgehog would produce along with the fact that I will be scooping it out everyday/ What do ya'll think of this?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

If it's kiln-dried pine then it is safe to use. 

Keep in mind that usually the hedgehog will litter train himself if he feels like doing so... which means that some hedgies will never be litter trained.


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, I suppose I should keep that in mind. I am hoping to persuade her to my way of thinking. Actually though right at this moment it aint much of a problem at all. I just knew it was an option and wanted to try it out. When they get older is more of a noticeable mess?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Stickers said:


> I am hoping to persuade her to my way of thinking.


That's exactly what she's trying to do to you! :lol: :lol:

I can't compare the mess babies and adult hedgies do because both my girls were adults when they came to us. Mustard was turning 1 and Pete was over 2 years old. But, I see the owners here saying that adults poop a lot less so I guess they're neater?


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

Ohh, well that is good! Because I don't find her messy at all. Now, maybe that has to do with the fact that I have a lot of other animals but I really think she is pretty neat. Do yours use a litter box?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a litter box under their wheels. Mustard only poops and pees on the wheel, even if she doesn't want to run she will climb on there to do her business. Pete usually poops and pees when using her wheel, but it happened twice since she's been here (3 weeks) that she pooped on the liner next to her food. :?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I only have 2 but I did notice that they were easier to clean up after when they were older. The baby poop seemed softer and always got stepped in and smushed but the adult poop seems harder to me and seems like they will do a few bigger firmer ones instead of a ton of smaller softer ones. My girl hedgie is my messy one and gets poop on her liner but its really easy to clean. By morning the poop is dried and can be easily picked up, its only a pain trying to clean up wet poop that has been smushed.


----------

